# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Super swimmer's yacht in trouble

## Nwicker60

Lifeboat tows Sean's back-up boat to safety

A YACHT which was the support vessel for Sean Conway marathon swim had to be towed into Wick harbour after her engine failed the in bay.
The _Friday While_ was heading for the port when she got into trouble in a force 5-6 gale, yesterday.  The yacht with one person on board followed Conway on his record-breaking challenge the length of Britain.  He came shore at the finishing line at John O’ Groats to a hero’s reception, on Monday.
Along the 900-mile route he braved cold water, jellyfish and sea sickness.

----------

